# tapado



## lcII (May 8, 2009)

anyone here practice tapado, if so where and what are the relative strengths of this weapon


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2009)

Well, the length is its main strength!


----------



## lhommedieu (May 15, 2009)

I don't practice Tapado as an art per se (there is Tapado instruction here in the U.S. and in the Philippines from those who treat it as their main art).

We use the Tapado (or "Ananangkil" in our system) primarily as a way of building attributes for stick fighting because our version is heavy and the student needs to use his/her legs and waist to move it around.  Hence it's useful for building core body strength as opposed to merely using your arms.

Training with the tapado will also help with understanding any short staff sized weapon and transfering those skills to everyday ready-to-hand tools like hiking staffs, pool cues, hoes, etc.  Once you understand that the Tapado is simply a longer, heavier lever, you can understand how to use your body to manipulate it, and develop strategies for offense and defense.

I think it arguable that training with the Tapado can help you to understand, within limits, how to use a long, two-handed sword, as well.

Best,

Steve


----------

